# I Need Clarity on Part of Luke 21



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

21:29 And he made a story for them: See the fig-tree, and all the trees; 21:30 When they put out their young leaves, you take note of it, and it is clear to you that summer is coming. 21:31 In the same way, when you see these things taking place you may be certain that the kingdom of God is near. 21:32 Truly I say to you, this generation will not come to an end till all things are complete. 21:33 *Heaven and earth will come to an end*, but my words will not come to an end.

21:34 But give attention to yourselves, for fear that your hearts become over-full of the pleasures of food and wine, and the cares of this life, and that day may come on you suddenly, and take you as in a net: 21:35 For so it will come on all those who are living on the face of all the earth. 21:36 But keep watch at all times with prayer, that you may be strong enough to come through all these things and take your place before the Son of man.

What does the Lord mean when he said Heaven and earth will come to an end? *Heaven* and earth? TIA. CF?


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Matthew 24 may the best illustration of that time I believe. The fig tree is Israel. When Israel becomes a nation again then this generation will not pass until all these things shall be fulfilled as spoken in Matt 24. The time frame would begin (the desert blossomed like a rose) when Israel was recognized by the UN maybe. We provided the irrigation equipment. A generation is 40 years. Who are the "elect" mentioned there? I think it is you who are believers who are chosen. But as Backlasher confirmed, we have nothing to fear when we keep the faith for He is the Great "I AM!"


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heaven in scripture also can mean the sky. It may be referring to the earth and the sky in that passage in Luke.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Revelation 21 vs 1 (Funny how that is chapt 21 also?)
And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea. KJ

Yet His word still remains. Amen?


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Comefrom do you know http://www.blueletterbible.org? 
there is a lot of commentary there and concordance if you do not have one. I am so glad I have mine and like to play a lot of "what does that word mean in hebrew" Sometimes it is confidence building to just look up and clarify a word (as I have done over time now) that answers questions I have had. I was worried about the word "endure" as in "I can endure all things through He who strengthens me" Did "endure" mean "submit to" like "put up with" or did it mean I can " get the job done"? I had a picture of a guy with a stone type burden-like trying to carry a 90lb bag of concrete. I can get it from the truck to the garden by bending my back and straining hunched over , or throwing it on my shoulder (when Christ strengthens me) and walking tall with the goal in sight.
IO asked my pastor who has the "Interlinear Bible"on disk Hebrew/Aramaic to English and as we looked at the phrase it says the get it done kind of "endure" not the ughhhhhh kind.So that helped me. My manual for my tools/ drill/ tractor say they are expected to operate well functionally in such and such parameters so I expect that kind of performance . success and daily operation .
My Bible tells me I am able to endure all things THROUGH HIM WHO STRENGTENS ME(not on my own, not even expected to go through it on my own) so I should expect to .
hope that is clearer than it seems. Just stating my op not slamming or posturing.

I also get a lot of learning from Hank Hanegraaf - the bible answer man
http://www.equip.org/


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

If I remember correctly, it was just a comparison. It would be possible for heaven and earth to pass away before the Lord's words would pass away.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

TopPup's comments about Israel being the fig tree is one of my personal beliefs. In 1948 Israel became a nation again after 2000 years of being dispersed. To remember that date, a coin was minted that had an old man planting a fig tree and on the other side, a woman holding up a baby. If you follow Israel's history, it keeps pace with the life of a Jewish man.
A Palestinian Arab, Anis Shorrosh, was the first one I heard who believed this. It's an old interpretation of this text.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That has to be the miracle of miracles. A tiny nation scattered throughout the earth over years and years and then come back to their own land and regain it back.

Talk about the mighty hand of God on a people.


----------



## mistermoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*Revelation 21:1-4*

*1Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and there was no longer any sea. 2I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband. 3And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Now the dwelling of God is with men, and he will live with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God. 4He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." *


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all very much. I have heard the O.T. and N.T. in its entirety twice. 

Now I have been selecting Gospels and Books at random based on something said in church or bible study or conversation, radio, etc....and then BAM! I say to myself, "there's something else I didn't catch."

There will be more questions, answers and interesting discussions right here on this forum! May God Bless you all. Thanks again. CF?


----------



## 9-Lives (Jul 9, 2006)

We become new creatures in Christ...behold, the old has gone and the new has come.....God has made us spiritually new. After the mellinium....the 1000 years of Christ's reighn on this earth.....this is when the earth will be made new. It WILL be refined by fire....and all of God's children will be in the new jerusalem, which will be suspended. There will be no more "sea" as we know what the sea is.....all salt water. Since there will be no more sin on this earth after this refrshing of the earth....there will be no need for "salt"..which was used to heal...to clean...etc. ..and if you read...you will notice a pure and fresh stream flowing from the throne of God..... Just as we are made new and the old has gone...God is going to refresh this earth and the heavens to a state as it were when Adam was created. 
I have heard very recent teachings on the New heaven and Earth..the latest being from David Jeremiah...and he takes you from I believe Genesis to Revelation and shows all the verses that prove that God is going to refresh thisearth immediately after the mellinium. Part of this lesseon was on this past Sunday. It is a fantastic series !!!!
www.turningpointonline.org/television.html


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

Ya I heard the David Jeremiah series on Revelationon the radio and enjoyed it. Was very clear thinking


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

mistermoe said:


> *Revelation 21:1-4*
> 
> *1Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and there was no longer any sea. 2I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband. 3And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Now the dwelling of God is with men, and he will live with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God. 4He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." *


Welcome to the "Food for the Soul" forum, Mr Moe! Glad to have you here, and thank you for showing us that related verse. Mrs. B


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Question.

How is it that DURING the millenium scripture tells us that "the lion will lay with the lamb" and "the baby lie with the asp", but the earth has not already been renewed? People during this time will eat, drink, bear children etc. How can this be possible unless the earth has been renewed? It is possible because of Matthew 24:21-22 "For then will be great tribulation, such has not been since the beginning of the world until this time, no, nor shall ever be. 22. AND UNLESS THOSE DAYS WERE SHORTENED, NO FLESHWOULD BE SAVED, BUT FOR THE SAKE OF THE ELECT,THOSE DAYS WILL BE SHORTENED. So just before all humanity is extinguished the Son of Man returns.

Scripture also tells us that during the day of the Lord, the 70th week of Daniel, when the final judgements are poured out that the sun and stars will fall out of the heavens, all water will turn to blood, the earth will be unbearably hot and so on. That sounds unsurvivable to me. Exactly when the sun, stars etc. are restored so that the millineum reign can be characterised by harmony, justice, peace, righteousness and long life is unclear to me

Right at the end on the millenium satan will be released "for a short season." He will decieve nations and gather up an army to fight but will be devoured by fire from heaven. Rev. 20:9

Then comes judgement day for the unsaved.

Then the elements of earth will be dissolved 2 Pet.3:10 and replaced by a NEW EARTH. Eph 5:5, Rev. 20:15, 20, 21, 22.

Then the heavenly city will come down from heaven and we will live there. This is the "new heaven" aka "the new Jerusalem.

OK I can take informed correction.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

I studied the events of Matthew 24 many years ago, in the 70's, I believe and Hal Lindsey seems to be one great authority on such things as this. He seems to be right on. 
Here is a link to "1948" on his site along these lines. 
http://www.hallindseyoracle.com/video.asp?VideoFile=15_256k


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, this is filling... Praise God.


----------



## will_spear4food (Jul 20, 2005)

mistermoe said:


> *Revelation 21:1-4*
> 
> *1Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away, and there was no longer any sea. 2I saw the Holy City, the new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, prepared as a bride beautifully dressed for her husband. 3And I heard a loud voice from the throne saying, "Now the dwelling of God is with men, and he will live with them. They will be his people, and God himself will be with them and be their God. 4He will wipe every tear from their eyes. There will be no more death or mourning or crying or pain, for the old order of things has passed away." *


Glory to the Lamb of God!!!


----------

